# How do I clip my rabbit's nails?



## CookieRabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

I need to clip my rabbit's nails which are VERY long and I can't go to the groomer's cause they are very pricey. Doing it isn't a problem. It's carrying her and letting me do it is a problem. How can I calm her down? She doesn't like being petted that much and when I try carry her she kicks and runs away. PLEASE HELP!!!! I"M DESPERATE!!!ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

we have a great article on it here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12075&forum_id=17

and here's a good site on trancing a rabbit if you can't get her to stay still - http://www.mybunnies.com/trance.htm
you might also want to try a "bunny burrito" tactic where you have the bunny wrapped in a towel and only pull out one foot at a time.

when I clip mine, I sit on the floor and flip the bunny over onto their back... I cradle the bunny in my left arm (I'm right-handed) and use my left hand to splay the paws/hold up a nail while using my right hand to clip.

if her nails are dark, you can have someone hold a flashlight behind them so you can see the quick... if there's fur in the way that makes it hard to trim her nails, do NOT cut/trim it as they need it to protect their paws because they don't have pads like cats and dogs do. instead, dampen the hair so it'll lie flat.

I like to keep a box of raisins or a plate with a few tiny pieces of fresh fruit beside me (raisins are easier for me because I have two bunnies and don't need the other one stealing treats, lol)... the bunny gets a raisin right after being picked up (before being flipped over) and once every 1-2 paws when I can tell they're getting fussy, I flip them over long enough for another raisin. they get one more when we're all done. it usually takes 4-5 raisins per bunny to bribe my way through nail clipping.

oh, and if you need to carry her to another room to trim nails and she struggles over that, I recommend ushering her into a travel carrier and using that to move her


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 4, 2012)

If they're long, you probably with have to do it in several stages if you can't see where the quick is. Then in a couple weeks you can do it again, when the quick recedes.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 5, 2012)

Usually when I cut my Lilly buns nails I put her in a bunny burrito, I learned how to do it on youtube  just type in "bunny burrito" in the search bar. It looks silly but it works if your rabbit doesn't want to cooperate. It also helps a lot if you have another person helping you. Just be very careful of the quick, don't cut too close to it. It's always good to have a good clumping agent handy to stop the bleeding like flour or corn starch just in case you cut the nail too short.

If the bunny burrito doesn't work, you can also google how to cut a rabbits nails and get a few other ideas.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 5, 2012)

I have LOTS of experience clipping rabbit nails. I was a breeder for 4 years so clipped the nails of my 30 rabbits every month + when I would go to a breeder friends I would clip her rabbits nails and she had 200-300 rabbits. 

The way I do it is I sit down on a chair with the rabbit. I would grab a front paw with one hand, using the same had spread the toes apart, using the other hand clip the nails. Repeat with the other front foot. Give the rabbit a break and a pet. Then flip the rabbit over and grab a back foot with one hand, using the same hand spread the toes apart. Using the other hand clip the nails. Give the rabbit its foot back and repeat with the last foot. It is hard to describe. Some rabbits you have to be more forcefull with. As you gain experience clipping nails, you will learn how to tell where the quick is even if you can not see the quick. There are distinct caracteristics to look for.


----------



## CookieRabbit (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to do the bunny burrito but how can you see/grab the rabbit's paw/nail? I don't get it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2012)

My son holds while I clip as most of mine struggle like little hairy demons if I try to do it all myself. If you can get some help, it's faster and easier on all concerned. Another avenue to pursue is to talk to your vet and see if their tech will show you "how to"--that's how I learned.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

*CookieRabbit wrote: *


> I want to do the bunny burrito but how can you see/grab the rabbit's paw/nail? I don't get it.


I imagine you'd just reach into the towel and pull out one paw at a time (I've never actually used the technique myself, I just flip them over and clip with a few raisins as bribes)


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, sorry I didn't see your reply! I just make sure her head and front feet are sticking out when I wrap her up. Then I have my boyfriend hold her while she's wrapped in the towel and gently move her hair away from her nails. She hates her feet being touched so I have to be slow and gentle when I touch them. I clip a few nails and give her pets, then repeat. I have to take her out to do the back paws though.


----------

